# 1967 GTO - Spark Plug Wiring Looms



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I ordered the wiring loom set from Ames but the mounting diagram they included with the looms is not very clear. I have searched google & the engine bay pics on this site to no avail, can someone upload a few pics of their setup so I can see how these things get mounted?

Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you ever get the info you needed? If not maybe I can take some photos of mine. I can't guarantee that they are 100% correct because I didn't do the restoration but they look correct. Lemme know.


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi - I was going to use the pics at the URL's below as a guide. Do yours look like these?

http://assets.hemmings.com/story_image/467481-1000-0.jpg?rev=2

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f83/29882d1385323563-my-concours-restoration-almost-complete-img_0384lr.jpg

http://image.highperformancepontiac.com/f/features/hppp_1009_1967_pontiac_gto/29552908/hppp_1009_02_o%2B1967_pontiac_gto%2Bengine_view.jpg


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some closeups, with and without flash. Hope they help.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for these pics PJW, these brackets are missing on my car and I have them on my list of things to order and now I know where they are to be mounted.


----------

